# Suggestion for best laptop under 40k



## duttasouradeep (Oct 13, 2011)

I would like to buy a laptop under 40k. I have three choices, plz help me in choosing:

1. HP Pavillion dv6 6015tx (Please tell me about this product if u know, if it has got some issues or not, suddenly I am finding it to be discontinued in HP India website, but customer care says, it has not been. I really like its config)

2. Dell Inspiron 15R

3. Lenovo Ideapad Z570 ( Initially I was in its favour, but lack of USB 3.0 port made me disinterested in it).


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 13, 2011)

HP = Heating Problems coupled with Hardcore Performance (Its Universal). After Sales support is a problem (Big time, seriously). HP is only behind making sales & doesn't care about after sales, had personal experiences and heard some horror stories from our technician who visits our office once every 2 weeks.

Dell = Rock Solid after sales support however i personally feel its a 'bit' overpriced compared to its competitors, again its what i feel personally.

Lenovo - No ideas about it as never had an encounter (Its looks turn me OFF big time)

Have a look at Asus (Not sure about After Sales) but their Price to Specs ratio is superb (nobody can beat them)


----------



## duttasouradeep (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you have any idea about the new hp dv6 6000 series? R they still having the heating issues?


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 14, 2011)

duttasouradeep said:


> Do you have any idea about the new hp dv6 6000 series? R they still having the heating issues?



Any HP laptop will perform rock solid (Gaming, Multi Tasking, Movies etc., no doubt)
However, you'll have to live with
-Rubbish After Sales Support, Seriously Rubbish!! (You may find yourself weeping in the toilet if anything goes kaput even under warranty)
-Heating problems (Their designers must be designing the laptops while they are sitting in a cooker)

If you care for performance and don't bother about after sales and can live with a cooling pad below your laptop 24*7 buy a HP, else I'd advise to stay "away" from it.

I have a friend who is given a HP Laptop from his office, his 3.5mm jack malfunctioned (The small packet kept inside the laptop bag burst and one of the balls entered the 3.5mm Jack), so he called the customer care who sent a guy to check things.
My friend was given a quote of 35k yeah a sick quote of 35,000/- even after being in warranty to replace the Mobo (Whereas the new laptop cost was just 10k more than that)

Finally he gave it to a local tech who charged him 1,000 bucks and removed that ball from the 3.5mm Jack.

Not trying to scare you fella, but HP after sales support will kick you in your @$$


----------



## sparecharger123 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Dell studio*

"I bought this laptop about 5 months back. So far pretty happy with it.
The pros are the speed, screen size, relatively lighter weight and
keyboard size. The only con to me was that the adapter that is shipped is
a 65w Dell AC Adapter, as compared to a 90W one. Reason I need a higher
output one, is that I use a port replicator for this, and it is a pain to
keep switching adapters. On a side note...I went to the Dell site, and
found the 90w charger price to be exorbitant. So did a google search for
guys selling new original OEM Dell ones, and found sites like
sparecharger.com and originalacadapter.com selling them for about half the
price! Forgot exactly which of these site I bought mine, but I am
definitely a happy camper.

Overall, I am really happy with this Dell studiolaptop. I think I made the
right choice"


----------



## anshulprasad (Oct 21, 2011)

if u are getting and HP , I'll say you to go for it, me myself is personally using an HP pavilion dv4 3015 tx for past 2-3 months, and performance wise , it's rock solid. As far as heating issue is considered it is well sorted now , after playing 2 hours of game (DIRT 3) at highest setting, the gfx card was mostly using above 90% of it total memory and the temperature didnt went above 65 - 66 degree C,
so I think heating is not an issue on HP now.
And for Dell, that too INSPIRON series, not a very good choice i suggest, I havent seen a single dell inspiron which did not had any manufacturing defect, however the service personnel responds nice and well in time, but it is required.
So if you are buying a dell , be ready to contact the Dell service center.
Lenovo is quite professional approach to lappy, if u want gaming in ur lappy and going for lenovo then see that it has the Nvidia Geforce gfx card and not the quadro series, which is usually denoted by strange type of codes. like nvidia N12P-GV , these are quadro series and is meant for business apps and not games very much


----------



## red dragon (Oct 21, 2011)

^^2-3 months are basically nothing,problems tend to crop up near the end of 1 year mandatory warranty.
Any laptop can go bad,be it Dell,HP or whatever.
What really sucks is the ASS of HP.I sincerely hope you won`t need any help from those a**h#les in HP service centres.
I myself will avoid HP like a plague for their consumer series of laptops.
BTW the two words HP and rock solid do not really go together.


----------



## swapyworld (Oct 21, 2011)

why not going for asus k53sv or acer 5750g.....?


----------



## rahul2002 (Oct 21, 2011)

yiu can take a look at this.......

Asus K53SV-SX520D


----------



## duttasouradeep (Nov 5, 2011)

Any idea about ASUS after sales service? Is there any option of accidental damage protection or extended warranty? Are the asus laptops manufacturd in india or imported from taiwan?


----------

